# Sticky  Seasonal Canine Illness



## loopyloo

Hi All

I dont know how many of you also subscribe to the Cockapoo Club forum but thought I'd just draw your attention to Seasonal Canine Illness as one of their forum members has had a serious run-in with this (her name is Lisa). Two of her Poos have picked this up after walking in the woodland near her home in Leicestershire. We must all be aware of the symptoms as rapid treatment is essential. Info is available at  http://www.aht.org.uk/cms-display/seasonal_illness.html . Happily Lisa has had a good outcome and both her Poos have come through it but this was purely down to her vigilence.

Just remember-in the words of some American police drama whose name escapes me at the moment - 'just be careful out there' !!


----------



## kendal

Have edated your post to put in the li.k and have made the thread a sticky. 

thanks for posting.


----------



## loopyloo

Thanks Kendal


----------



## daisy

very interesting thank you for the heads on this I also read that walking dogs in Deer park is a risk. no more Richmond park for Daisy.


----------



## DB1

Oh dear, I live in Leicestershire so this has worried me, I was going to take him for a woodland walk this afternoon but I think it'll just be the park again for now.


----------



## flounder_1

Just thought I'd bump this as there was an article on this on this evenings countryfile on BBC1. At the moment they think it may be caused by a mite. They outlined the symptoms to look out for. Worth a watch on catchup.


----------

